# Surf fishermen



## Dog Hunter (Feb 9, 2017)

What setup you using to surf fish?  Reel/Rod/line/leaders.  THanks


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 10, 2017)

bait rod: About any spinning reel with a rod that will throw 2oz-4oz, i like a 3000ish size reel with 50lb braid. A double bottom rig will catch about any small fish there is with a bait like shrimp or squid.

surf rod/big fish rod: I like a 12' ocean master or something like it that can throw 4-10 ounces. A 7000 or 8000 size spinning reel with 65lb braid. A leader around 6' of heavy mono and wire to a 10/0 circle hook. Any fresh bloody cut bait will work for drum, bull reds and sharks.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 10, 2017)

It depends what your target is.  I throw a 7'6" rod MH with a 1-2oz pyramid for whiting close.  The reel is a 4000 loaded with 30# power pro.  This rod doubles as my spoon rod when I go down to FL for jacks and Spanish macks.

I throw 555's and Sealine 50's on 10-12' rods rated for 5-10oz of weight for reds and sharks.  The reels are loaded with 300 yards of 30# pp under 250-300 yards of 30# mono.  I throw 3-5oz sputnik sinkers and a fresh mullet or whiting head.  I throw a homemade rig that uses some 90# wire and a 8/0-10/0 hook.
SB


----------



## nickel back (Feb 11, 2017)

I just keep it simple, bout like fishing for catfish. What ever you do use keep it clean and it will last,even the wal mart stuff....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 12, 2017)

Stay away from the cheaper pre-made double bottom rigs - I've lost more fish than I can count to those things. I finally gave up and started making my own. 

I'd give you brand names to buy and some to avoid, but I honestly can't remember. I haven't surf-fished since the late '90's-early 2000's (I just realized with a start).


----------



## ssramage (Feb 13, 2017)

For the last couple of years I've used this rod/reel for light surf fishing. Usually just taking it to the beach when we have family beach days. I've thought about picking up something larger though to target bigger fish.

Penn Fierce 5000 combo
http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Fierce-II-Spinning-Combo/product/2245074/


----------



## GLS (Feb 17, 2017)

I have the Conoflex Gambit 24, a 12" two piece graphite rod.  I use 15 lb. Suffix on an Abu 6500 CTC3 reel.  It's a good medium weight rod for throwing up to 4 oz. of lead with bait.  Gil


----------

